# Commercial weed is such crap



## Zarnon (Aug 22, 2006)

God,  I am soooooooooooooo happy I started growing!

First off,  I am an unabashed Sativa lover.  I can smoke that stuff all day.  Some of my best ideas have come from being high off this beautiful strain.

I am a former weed buyer.  My experiences were the reason I started growing in the first place.  

I've been sort of out of the loop but had a chance to try some commercial weed over the last few months.  BTW,  I live in a very weed friendly town and pot is all over the place.  

My opinion?  Keep growing dude!

Man,  commercial weed is just such................. shit man!!!!!

I would break the probs with for sale weed to three categories.

(1) Absolute bunk.  This is week that was yanked far too prematurely,  never cured right, never given a chance. About one level about schwag.  Relatively rare thank God.  

(2)  Pretendica........  Looks like bud,  smells like bud,  smokes like bud, but doesn't get you high like bud.  Usually due to poor genetics.

(3)  Well done bud,  too much Indica.  

Indica is the ideal commercial weed b/c it flowers quickly,  well adapted to indoor grow,  and has high yields.  The prob for me is that (with some exceptions) do not like the couchlock high.  I had the chance to smoke some well-done Indy last weekend and it was awesome except I felt that narcotizing high and thought "Shit, I will be asleep in 2 hours".  

The last 2 years I have been blessed to smoke predominately Sativa strains and it has been awesome!  There really is a huge difference.  This is the thinking/creating herb while Indy's are suited for problems pain, insommnia,  etc.   

Anyways,  I didn't want to harsh on commercial growers,  more celebrate the joy from growing your own.  Grow on.  Smoke on!


----------



## monkeytom (Aug 22, 2006)

what if u get sativa commercial, thats what i usually get, it also helps that i get high of about 6 hits from a bowl. low tolerance kicks ass.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Aug 22, 2006)

I've got to agree on the 'homegrown' part where quality is more easily controlled than if you buy from "some guy." Yeah, the guy sellin' the weed is just doin' a job. He probably doesn't care about the genetics and such. He's a salesman. Tell the customers what they want to hear. 

In my area of the SE, I can't find any sativa to buy so I guess I'll try growing a little patch in my closet. I'm a freshman grower, nearing the end of my first year of several small, successful grows. I'm excited over the weed coming out of my own garden. I have never found a source where I could buy consistantly good doobage for very long - unless I hooked up with a grower. 

Z, you mentioned smoking sativas a lot. Do you have any recommendations for indoor sativa strains? I could probably handle some 5 footers in my 2 x 2.5 grow room. What final size pots would be best for such a setup?

Thanks.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 22, 2006)

well guys, i like this; thars good com growers and thars bad 1's.  that why ya gotta shop around.  its the buyers that are putting the sativa growers out of business.  stands to reason that if it takes me 12 weeks to grow a good sativa then it should be worth more then an indica 8 week grow.  but oh, no the buyer wont pay the premium price so all the sativa growers in bc have switched to indica.  not to mention, a bunch of people decided that GOOD WEED is light green or just green.  so to get this for the market; you have to take the bud before it fully matures.  thus no red hairs or brown coloring,  AND most green strains with the exception of a few are NL thc scale - about 10 - 14%  like bigbud or bcbikers bud - i wont smoke it - not strong enough.  kinda blah.

the green stuff was going for wholesale hereabouts 2,000.00 plus per unit.  i was growing jamaican ICE2000 - pure sativa and i was getting 1600.00 - 1700.00 per unit.  about twice as potent as the "green" shit.  so go figure - thxs alot buyers


----------



## astra007 (Aug 22, 2006)

forgot to mention - about 60% for med users and 40% for other peeps.  even my regular med users were turning down my sativa saying "its not green"  fu ck i hate that word.  and purple or afghani multi,  hell i had to sell it in manitoba where its acceptable.  im about ready to QUIT completely.  med users all want it fer nothin; dam man, dont they understand that hydro costs money?  i was suppling medical users fer 80.00 an oz. and im getting bitched at because it should be free.  go figure.  thanks fer letting me rant.  but you have to understand the market out there in canada and the usa.  i now set up med users with a small closet grow so they can grow their own and see just what that 5 letter word means.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 22, 2006)

i hear what your saying astra.....the hubby and myself don't part with our weed...but i do fully understand what your saying....

i see certain people who are med users and try to take advantage of others for this simple fact....it seems like they use it for every possible excuse to try and get your high quality buds at a price where we the grower take a loss

i do get that some med users can't grow for themselves....but i really think some of them need to better educate themselves on what an acutal grow costs (when done right) 

we are here to help the med users....not go bankrupt...if i lose money and can't grow anymore...then we all lose


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 30, 2006)

the smoke around here looks like they forgot to take it out of their pockets before they washed their pants, dry, brown, and bad tasting. ever blue moon some stuff will stroll thru town thats ok but i aint had sticky buds in so long i could cry. 
now its my turn to see how bad i can grow a batch...lol.


----------



## sanchez (Dec 31, 2006)

The more I learn about growing the more I understand the tactics growers use here.  Since MJ is classified as a hard drug, they dump tons of chemicals on the buds to hide the smell so the stuff passes through the borders undetected.  The result is a bad buzz with a headache that lasts until the next day.  

Because demand is so high, you get male leaves instead of proper buds sometimes - other times they water the plants with water containing prozac or wellbutrin or idunnowhat so you get some sort of high as a result.

I've never seen nice fluffy sparkly buds like the kind you get in Toronto, except once - that weed was about 22$usd per gram.  The other garbage I mentioned above goes for about 15$usd per gram.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 31, 2006)

i am gonna snap a shot of the next one i purchase. we usually get a $30 which is about 4 grams around here. 

anyone thats still getting it from other sourses post a shot of the bags you are getting, would be interesting to see differnt variations of "street pot"


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 31, 2006)

this is what ya get around here.


----------



## sanchez (Jan 2, 2007)

see, those are real 'buds' compared to what you find here.  here you get clumpy weed that's almost all sticks and seeds


----------



## hgih (Jan 2, 2007)

heres some bud we just picked up a few days ago :48:


----------



## MJ20 (Jan 3, 2007)

*cyberquest*, that stuff looks a lil compact>almost what we call "compressed/press" weed locally>Preserved stuff.I dunno what they call it over there but it looks green though.lol.Alot better than the press we get here.Is it preserved?


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah its pretty tight compacted stuff, its not all like that. the place we get it from has $40 an 1/8 and $30 an 1/8 stuff, the $40 stuff is alot more fluffy and a little more sticky. were the $30 is more compressed and drier. 

im not sure what you mean by preserved? meaning stored for a long time sealed?

couldnt tell you much on the grower, we get it from a friend that gets it from a friend type of thing, so you get what you get, not like there is a return policy.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 3, 2007)

hgih those are some interesting containers, is that how its sold or you jus keep them sticky buds in there like models on display.

that would be kinda sweet, have one of each buds you grew in glass cases, like a trophy wall almost.....


----------



## MJ20 (Jan 3, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> im not sure what you mean by preserved? meaning stored for a long time sealed?


 
Mainly preserved to be sold later on.Most of the press we get here has alot of seeds so I guess they just take the females that got sexed and try to sell em off quickly>the xcess is compressed (with chemicals and preservetives )to be sold later.The head isn't as nice and it smokes rough :huh:


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 3, 2007)

its not the easiest smoking stuff , but it does what its supposed to for the most part, you seem to build a tolerance for it fast though. 

i think he said the $30 was commercial stuff so it is probably as you described.

all the stuff we get has seeds in it, which isnt working bad for us now since thats what we are using to grow with....lol.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 3, 2007)

here is another bag of the local stuff....man that last bag went fast....its like this stuff goes up in smoke..... 

here is the bag minus the bowl i am about to smoke

twogood things came of it, i get high, and that looks like a good seed laying there. that baby went straight to germination station #1....lol.


----------



## hgih (Jan 4, 2007)

i just keep them in there to keep them fresh they sell them at http://www.420jars.com


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 5, 2007)

here is the last of that bag pictured above. 

look at all the seeds from that one bag, thats not counting ones we pulled out of buds while smoking, this is just what is laying at the bottom of the bag 

lets see if i cant do better with these seeds then the previous grower.


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Jan 5, 2007)

Cyberquest.....damn dude i pay $40 for about 8 grams of that same lookin bud


----------

